
Repression in Saudi Arabia has reached a new level - doener
https://www.economist.com/middle-east-and-africa/2018/10/04/repression-in-saudi-arabia-has-reached-a-new-level
======
Latteland
This is terrible and this recent repression hasn't gotten much attention. I
feel helpless to resist the us supporting dictatorial regimes. About all i do
is write my senator.

